# 2012 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Fork Rake



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I found an ancient thread from 2007 and it said the fork rake was 45. Is this still the case with the newer Ti Le Champion bikes?


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

If you look at the rake on the forks they sell on eBay, they are listed at 43 mm.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks! You were correct. Confirmed with bikes direct.


----------

